# Pain Management



## krisfelty (Mar 31, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what code to use for a C7-T1 interlaminarepidural steroid injection under fluoro.

Thanks, 

Kristin


----------



## susanlwright (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder if you are referring to the  transforaminal epidural.  That would be 64479 - 64484.  CPT says to use 77003 for the fluoroscopy.  Also, these are unilateral codes.


----------



## krisfelty (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks so much. I thought this was maybe, but I was unsure why he worded it as a interlaminar( Inside the disc space??) so you think it is the same as a transforaminal?

Kris


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Jun 7, 2008)

*Interlaminar epidural*

For the interlaminar epidural code for C7-T1, you would use 62310.  This code is used for cervical or thoracic injections for interlaminar.  Transforaminal doesn't go directly (straight in) to the laminar space, but from the side, which is the code you were talking about.  Hope this helps.


----------

